# 2001 fleetwood terra



## hudg6035 (Nov 2, 2014)

Electrical outlets not working--help


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 2, 2014)

check you ground faults and see if one has tripped


----------



## hudg6035 (Nov 2, 2014)

Did that & the test button dows not pop back out. What now?


----------



## C Nash (Nov 2, 2014)

Will any of the electrical appliances work such as microwave?


----------



## LEN (Nov 2, 2014)

Give us more to go on. Are you plugged in? Is any 120 working? Have you looked at the Inverter/converter for popped breakers? Any info you can give make the solution EZ er.

LEN


----------



## Howie (Apr 21, 2015)

We purchased a used travel trailer for a second unit to camp with our kids - We never had it hooked to a battery just to 120 and all worked both electric ( Microwave outlets , lights and refridg etc - but on our 4th outing plugged into a 120 outlet at a campground and slowly the lights got dimmer, our refrigerator stopped working ( all items that worked with both 12V and converter to 110 did not work) but anything that was Only electric still works (microwave, air-conditioner outlets) - - we checked fuses -including the converter all works fine . We thought about putting a battery in Just to check that but figured why did it work all those other times with out it ? anybody have any ideas?


----------



## C Nash (Apr 21, 2015)

your converter has probably quit working and killed the battery.  Time to get out a VOM to chek voltage. Fuse on converter may be blown.  Welcome to the forum.


----------

